# Back From Japan



## JBroida (Oct 31, 2015)

Got back yesterday from Japan... trying to catch up on a bit today. Of course, this is the time our website chooses to crash frown emoticon Working on getting it back up asap. In the meantime, our store reopens tomorrow, and we will be able to take orders over the phone and in person. So sorry for the trouble. Thankfully, we have been working on a new site anyways, so we may make the transition sooner rather than later depending on how things go.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 31, 2015)

Welcome back, hope the jet-lag isn't too bad.


----------



## JBroida (Oct 31, 2015)

the jet lag is better than the website right now


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm not sure if you have seen this thread or not (especially with the recent return and website challenges) but Luke (Bloodroot Blades) is asking for some sharpening (production level) advice and "your name is being used in vain" - as it rightly should be IMO.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/24891-Pro-Needing-Advice


----------



## JBroida (Oct 31, 2015)

Yeah... I'll call them tomorrow or Monday probably


----------



## JBroida (Oct 31, 2015)

woo hoo... got the website back up and running for now  We officially reopen the storefront tomorrow, so i'll be back at work and answering e-mails from tomorrow morning


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 1, 2015)

Welcome back!


----------



## Ucmd (Nov 1, 2015)

Welcome back. Have you posted 
It's of trip


----------



## Ucmd (Nov 1, 2015)

Pics of trip is what I meant


----------



## cheflarge (Nov 1, 2015)

Welcome home...... NOW GET TO WORK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Pescador (Nov 1, 2015)

Pics! Welcome back Jon and Sarah!


----------

